

ALEC calls for penalties on 'freerider' homeowners who install solar panels - a_w
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/04/alec-freerider-homeowners-assault-clean-energy

======
ddeck
Yelp, Facebook and Google are members of ALEC. Hopefully this latest
development will provide the public attention needed for them to drop their
support, although I'm not particularly hopeful.

For those who are unaware, ALEC is well known for their lobbying efforts in:

    
    
      Stand Your Ground laws
      Voter ID
      Anti-Abortion choice
      Privatization of Education
      Privatization of Prisons
      Killing renewable energy adoption
      The Keystone XL Pipeline
      Arizona’s SB 1070 Immigration Law
      Stopping the EPA from regulating the coal industry
      Pushing against bans on cigarette branding outside the US
    

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Legislative_Exchange_C...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Legislative_Exchange_Council)

------
BigTuna
There are few things in life I can count on reliably. ALEC generating terrible
model legislation is one of them.

